# Traveling During COVID-19



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

I am itching to take a nice long trip to somewhere warm. We own a home in Florida, but I’m ready for a change. The problem that I have is that I am fine with traveling by air, but staying in a hotel for a few weeks, I am not. I contacted a hotel in Phoenix and was told that they sanitize each room after the person that previously was in that room has checked out. 

Question is, how do I verify that? Same for the rental car. How can I be certain that the room and the car has been sanitized?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2020)

Sanitize it yourself before use.  Just a general wipe down.


----------



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Sanitize it yourself before use.  Just a general wipe down.


Yeah, that’s an idea. Thanks.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

will they let you on the plane with a 55 gal drum of sanitizer?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

Why don’t you rent or buy an RV?


----------

